# Back on track rug or magnetic rug?



## KatB (2 July 2012)

I'm thinking of investing in a magnetic or similar rug for madam to see if it makes a difference in the tightness she can be prone too.... Any recommendations or thoughts on what is the better option?


----------



## ellie_e (2 July 2012)

Kat I think you either love them or hate them, some people say there not worth the money blah blah blah, speaking from someone whos just bought one, I love it! Zu seems more supple, and his paces seem free'er. I ended up buying the FMB's rug kit, and getting the other halfs mum to sew them onto a cotton sheet I had. My physio reccomended me the FMB's but I didnt want to spend £300+ on a rug that I wasnt sure would work, the kit was about £75, I find mine on ebay, and it also came with a pair of magnetic boots


----------



## Sneedy (2 July 2012)

I've got a Back on Track and love it!! It certainly works. it proved its worth at a training camp in May, I had an awesome lesson in the morning and the beast found muscles I don't think he knew he had !  Got him out for the afternoon lesson and he was very stiff, walked him off and fine but was worried about what state he would be in the next morning.  Wore the BoT rug for the remainder of the afternoon and journey home, came out of his box on the Monday morning like a 4 year old........proved to me that it helped as he's normally a bit still after a weekend of fun !!!!!

One of the cheapest places I've seen them is on here:

http://www.wholehorse.co.uk/acatalog/Back_on_Track_for_Horses.html

PS. I've got the mesh rug, really versatile!


----------



## kirstyhen (2 July 2012)

I sometimes wear a back on track back support which makes a huge difference to me, so I would be inclined to go that way for that reason.


----------



## Marydoll (2 July 2012)

Im a lover of mine, i was so lucky, i got mine in PE sale for £50 i do think it makes a difference in my horses, and dont think its just to do with the rug keeping the body warm, my arthritic guys look and move better when theyve had it on, and my ridden horse is looser and more supple. Ive got 3 horses and a magnetic rug and 2 sets of magnet boots, i swap them around, its part of my kit i dont want to be without.
I know we'll have the guys with a scentific mind say its been proven that its ineffective, but im interested in the results ive seen after its use on my gang which have been good which is why i'll still use mine


----------



## kerilli (2 July 2012)

i have both. prefer the Back on Track one really as it doesn't move. The magnets in my magnetic rug are heavy enough to really upset the balance of it after they've lain down (the magnets are symmetrical) so if i leave it on overnight, it's always hanging off to 1 side in the morning, not good. Even shifts when used only for travelling. The Back on Track one's excellent imho.


----------



## ihatework (2 July 2012)

I bought the Back on Track mesh rug for my horse.

Does it work? I really don't know for sure. No major revelations when he wears it 

But what I would say is he really likes this rug! He isn't a massive fan of being rugged, can get a bit hot, a bit snappy etc. Not with this rug, he's very happy to wear it and it now forms the basis of all his rugging - cooler, travel, stable sheet, under rug in winter. It's very well made, sits beautifully etc. On that basis I'd recommend.


----------



## Gamebird (2 July 2012)

I've got an armadillo magnetic rug which wasn't silly expensive. I bought it to help with one stiff horse but have recently had it on a horse with no known issues for travelling and  hanging about at shows and have surprisingly noticed a difference in him too.

Haven't had a BoT one so can't make a valid comparison but I think mine was about £125 do definitely cheaper. All the bumf I got with it said that the magnets shouldn't be worn for more than 4 hours so I don't leave it on overnight.


----------



## kezimac (2 July 2012)

i have both and prefer the back on track - my horse has kissing spines and she wear hers under her turnout (mesh one) or if stood in just has the mesh on. If warm i sometimes just turn her out in it like a fly rug - she is softer and less stiff without it - the magnets didnt really make much difference - I also have a back on track saddlecloth too!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 July 2012)

Thanks for posting this Kat have been discussing magnetic rugs with OH this morning, the back on track look really interesting, just wish our horses were all the same rug size this looks like it could get expensive


----------



## Lark (2 July 2012)

ihatework said:



			I bought the Back on Track mesh rug for my horse.

Does it work? I really don't know for sure. No major revelations when he wears it 

But what I would say is he really likes this rug! He isn't a massive fan of being rugged, can get a bit hot, a bit snappy etc. Not with this rug, he's very happy to wear it and it now forms the basis of all his rugging - cooler, travel, stable sheet, under rug in winter. It's very well made, sits beautifully etc. On that basis I'd recommend.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^This.  I have 2 of the mesh rugs, a dressage numnah and the wraps.
Do they really really work...honestly not sure.  Hard to know when different things are in play, such as the work they are in, supplements, physio etc. 
A friend did have chronic pain sydrome in her ankle after an operation and she borrowed my wraps and seemingly they gave her great relief.
I guess it can't do any harm anyway.
Of all of them, the numnah seems to be the most noticeable difference as they are all freer in it.  But agree with IHW, the mesh are very versatile and durable.


----------



## frazzled (2 July 2012)

I love our back on track rug, also use the saddle cloths. Does it make a difference who knows as there are so many other variables. I sleep in a Back on track t shirt and notice a difference!


----------



## Marydoll (2 July 2012)

After reading this, i had a look at the back on track back pad, and liked the look of it, yaay, managed to get one on ebay tonight for £34  well chuffed


----------



## lucemoose (3 July 2012)

i have the back on track back warmer for the horses, really rate it!


----------



## amage (3 July 2012)

Love the Back on Track stuff. I have used mainly the leg wraps but found them extremely useful and a rug is next on the shopping list when the funds are there. We have a magnetic rug which is ancient and does seem to give a lot of help but it is ferociously heavy...I can barely lift it.


----------

